# Clutch Max clutch is garbage!!!!



## nzt1313 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey, just wanted to put this up as a warning to anyone thinking about buying one of these eBay clutch kits! I put this one in for my nephew on his e46 330i. Car is stock and he drives like a grandma!! He was coming off the interstate and pushed in the clutch pedal and said there was a noise and then it wouldn't go anymore. The high quality product lasted all of 500 miles. I contacted the seller and they said that I had let the transmission hang from the clutch when installing it, I explained to them that I used a transmission jack and everything slid together perfectly. They referred me to the manufacturer for warranty and after 2 weeks after sending them the info they requested they said there is visible oil splatter on the clutch face!! I don't see it, and even if there was a coating of oil it shouldn't have exploded like this!! Please beware of this junk I recommend spending the extra money and buying a quality brand!


----------



## nzt1313 (Apr 29, 2018)

A little over 2 weeks later and they finally replied to my last email. These guys have great customer service!!!


----------

